# Meet Freckles!



## sdcatgirl (Sep 1, 2009)

This is my, I mean my 8 y/o daughters first Betta. What do we have here? I thought a crowntail girl when we bought her because that's what the lid said on her tiny cup but now I'm not sure, she's changed so much in the last month. Um, is her tummy too big, are we overfeeding? She's very active and seems to love it here just as much as we love her!
We are already in search of a bigger tank with heater as I think it gets too cold here in the winter. 
I want more, why are these so addictive! 
The day we got her:









Now:


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

i think we have sister fish... 

and we even have the same names! they look identical, but i have more poka-dots (freckles) on the tail and bottom fin. But cute lil fishhy, i need a camera so can show off mine too1


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

In the firsr pic, she looked like she was full of eggs and had breeding stripes. She's very pretty! How much and how often do you feed her? Most people feed theirs twice a day, 2 pellets each time. Its very easy to overfeed because they act like they are starving to death. lol Welcome to FishForum.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow she has changed shes stunning!


----------



## sdcatgirl (Sep 1, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> In the firsr pic, she looked like she was full of eggs and had breeding stripes. She's very pretty! How much and how often do you feed her? Most people feed theirs twice a day, 2 pellets each time. Its very easy to overfeed because they act like they are starving to death. lol Welcome to FishForum.


I feed her a pinch of betta flakes twice a day. We tried the pellets at first, even soaking them to soften them before adding to the tank and she just never really ate them. I plan to treat her with some frozen brine shrimp once in a while. I could swear I have a different fish, when we got her she was clear looking with black stripes on her body and dots on the fins. Slowly, she has changed to this color, you can still see some of the dots on her fin, not really in the photos though. 
So, those were most likely breeding stripes, do they appear when they want to breed and are they gone because she isn't around a bunch of males like she was at Petsmart?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

She is very pretty!
I am no betta expert, but she looks like a veiltail to me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen females at Petsmart that had breeding stripes from being around males.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What a pretty girl. That's a crazy color change. 

I just got my fist female yesterday. She was a bluish purple when I brought her home. Beige with black (stress) stripes last night and is a slight lavender-blue color right now. 

Who knows what I'll end up with??


----------



## bettaboo (Aug 31, 2009)

wow you must be taking really good care of her, because healthy and well cared for bettas have very bright and vibrant colours! you must be happy! she is a BEAUTY!


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

only 2 betta bits? the package on mine says 3-4. maby the pelets re differnt sizes?


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

I meant are different


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Is she in a half gallon? It looks like the half gallon I have for quarantines. If so, I would suggest upgrading to at least 2 gallons.

She is very pretty!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> i think we have sister fish...
> 
> and we even have the same names! they look identical, but i have more poka-dots (freckles) on the tail and bottom fin. But cute lil fishhy, i need a camera so can show off mine too1


Can't be sisters. Unless they were bought by the same breeder. 

Ok now that I'm done with my seriuos buisness, you have a blue veil tail female. Very pretty


----------

